# What Are The Best Top Albums Of All Time?



## mista sativa (Jan 29, 2011)

What are ya'll guys favorite album of all time?


----------



## mista sativa (Jan 29, 2011)

I would have to say mine is Legend by Bob Marley


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 30, 2011)

I listen to so much music i can only give my favorite by genre: 
hip hop : Nine - nine livez
Metal : Megadeth - Rust in piece.
Blues : Stevie Ray Vaughn - Texas flood.
Reggae: I would have to agree Legend is epic.


----------



## towlie (Jan 30, 2011)

My flava' flavorite is Miles Davis Sketches of Spain.


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 30, 2011)

Led Zeppelin's first album


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 30, 2011)

The Who - Tommy
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 30, 2011)

Ludacris - Sex Warz
Lil Wayne - No Ceilings
Lil Wayne - I Am Not Human Being
Jason Derulu - Jason Derulo
Kevin Rudolf - To The Sky
Eminem - Recovery
Devlin - Bud, Sweat and Beers

All these albums are fuckin good!!!!


----------



## Che Paddy (Jan 30, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
Daddy G - Dj kicks
Thin lizzy - Jailbreak


----------



## feva (Jan 30, 2011)

tough one man hmmmm...
metallica- kill em all
slayer- seasons in the abyss 
black sabbath- master of reality

i cant decide man but those are some top choices


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 30, 2011)

Sung Tongs - animal collective 
Pretty much anything that animal collective has, but that ones the best
Yellow house - grizzly bear
Deftones - hole in the earth
Fleet foxes - their only LP
Beatles - Revolver

I cant even name all the favorite ones lol but those are some of the best


----------



## mista sativa (Jan 31, 2011)

Jamey Johnson-That Lonesome Song


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jan 31, 2011)

stone roses- stone roses 
oasis- whats the story morning glory 
the beatles- revolver,abbey road.


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 31, 2011)

Sabbath--Master of Reality
Zepplin---First 3 albums
Ozzy--Blizzard and Diary 
AC/DC-----High Voltage///Back in Black 
Slayer----Reign in Blood/Hell Awaits
Iron Maiden--The number of the beast


----------



## MightyZeppelin (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 1414738

I think this would be it.


----------



## MightyZeppelin (Jan 31, 2011)

Che Paddy said:


> Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
> Daddy G - Dj kicks
> *Thin lizzy - Jailbreak*


Love that Thin Lizzy album!! Nice Call!!


----------



## mista sativa (Jan 31, 2011)

paul wall and chamillionaire-get ya mind correct


----------



## feva (Jan 31, 2011)

canuckgrow said:


> Sabbath--Master of Reality
> Zepplin---First 3 albums
> Ozzy--Blizzard and Diary
> AC/DC-----High Voltage///Back in Black
> ...


alright someone who thinks along my lines well thats 2 votes for sabbath master of reality that must be the best album of all time. lol


----------



## ...... (Feb 1, 2011)

NAS Illimatic

"my first album had no guest appearances,the outcome?Im crowned the best lyricist."


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 1, 2011)

feva said:


> well thats 2 votes for sabbath master of reality that must be the best album of all time. lol


 no, not really, he's got 7 albums listed there not one so you can't say that's two votes for single best album.
c'mon people pick just one otherwise you're diluting the impact of your selection with every other selection you add.
I could say my choice Led Zeppelin 1 is the best 'cause canuck grow has that in his list too.


----------



## feva (Feb 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> no, not really, he's got 7 albums listed there not one so you can't say that's two votes for single best album.
> c'mon people pick just one otherwise you're diluting the impact of your selection with every other selection you add.
> I could say my choice Led Zeppelin 1 is the best 'cause canuck grow has that in his list too.


well i was clearly messin around here man. but since we want to keep this legit. i will retract my votes and choose only one..... led zepplin 1 now thats three votes so this clearly has to be the single greatest album of all time.


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 1, 2011)

feva said:


> well i was clearly messin around here man. but since we want to keep this legit. i will retract my votes and choose only one..... led zepplin 1 now thats three votes so this clearly has to be the single greatest album of all time.


 I knew you were just clownin', can't argue with LZ1 as the best though LOL


----------



## Oldreefer (Feb 1, 2011)

Pink Floyd- Dark Side Of The Moon
LZ1
A notable mention is "It's A Beautiful Day".....real stoner music.


----------



## feva (Feb 1, 2011)

lol this is completely outta of line man. communication breakdown just came up on my pandora! fuckin funny shit well im gonna roll one up and smoke lol. weird when shit like that happens


----------



## Roll69 (Feb 1, 2011)

Eminem - Recovery
Wiz Khalifa - Kush & Orange Juice
Lil Wayne - I Am Not A Human Being


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> no, not really, he's got 7 albums listed there not one so you can't say that's two votes for single best album.
> c'mon people pick just one otherwise you're diluting the impact of your selection with every other selection you add.
> I could say my choice Led Zeppelin 1 is the best 'cause canuck grow has that in his list too.


 The title of the thread: What is best top albums of all time?

Notice the plurality of Albums?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 1, 2011)

Twista- adrenaline rush
Chamillionaire n paul wall- get yo mind correct
Ugk- Any cd
lil wayne- drought 3


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 2, 2011)

canuckgrow said:


> The title of the thread: What is best top albums of all time??


 yes, of course I did 

his question is is singular though. 



mista sativa said:


> What are ya'll guys favorite album of all time?


Who cares whatever else you like, this ain't facebook.


----------



## Axxebond (Feb 17, 2011)

Some greatest 

1. The Beatles
2. _What's Going On_
3. _Highway 61 Revisited_
4. _London Calling_
5. Pet Sounds - The Beach Boys


----------



## auldone (Feb 17, 2011)

Not my favorite of all time but I'm diggin it atm....

Alice in Chains, Unplugged.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember when this concert was broadcast in 1973.


----------



## LJ6 (Feb 17, 2011)

I second NaS Illmatic came out like 16 years ago and is still hands down the most lyrical album cover to cover


----------



## 210halfbaked (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr. dre/ The Chronic/Chronic2001
Eazy-E/ Eazy Duz it
Snoop Dog/Gin & Juice
Notorious BIG/Ready 2 Die
2pac/All eyes on me
Ice Cube/Lethal Injection.....etc

just off the top of my mind.....


----------



## redivider (Feb 21, 2011)

legend is bob marley's most remastered work, his best album in my opinion is Survival.


----------



## julestaylor (Feb 22, 2011)

1. The Clash - The Clash
2. Bad Brains - Bad Brains
3. Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit
4. Sex Pistols - Never Mind the Bollocks
5. Minutemen - Double Nickels On the Dime


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 1, 2011)




----------



## markparrow (May 18, 2011)

These are the best for all time.
hip hop : Nine - nine livez
Metal : Megadeth - Rust in piece.
Blues : Stevie Ray Vaughn - Texas flood.


----------



## Richie LxP (May 19, 2011)

Dark side of the moon, listend to it one night seriously off my titties and fell in love with it. Pure class.

The prodigys new album invaders must die is very good too.


----------



## CEAhaze (May 24, 2011)

LJ6 said:


> I second NaS Illmatic came out like 16 years ago and is still hands down the most lyrical album cover to cover


Noone is touching illmatic. Stillmatic was up there too. Others are jay-z reasonable doubt, wutang enter 36 chambers, canibus can-I-bus, and snoops doggystyle.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 24, 2011)

Nirvana Unplugged has got to be one the absolute greatest of all time and they are mostly cover songs.


----------



## vkambull (May 29, 2011)

Pantera- Vulgar display of power
Pantera- Far beyond Driven
Metallica- kill em all


----------



## bud nugbong (May 29, 2011)

marshall mathers lp
3 dollar bill -limp bizkit
the score-fugees
the black album-metallica
greatest hits from the bong-cypress hill


----------



## beardo (May 29, 2011)

Marshal Tucker Band Rules


----------



## TheTeaTurtle (Jun 1, 2011)

Nirvana- Unplugged in New York


----------



## NDO (Jun 1, 2011)

Sublime - Self Titled - 1996


----------



## NDO (Jun 1, 2011)

That 5hit said:


> *reasonable* *doubt* jay-z
> Notorious BIG/Ready 2 Die


Rep+ for Reasonable Doubt. "Can I live" is one my favorite songs of all time...


----------



## pylon89 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hip Hop - A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders / KRS-One - Return of the Boom Bap
Rock - Nivarna - Nevermind
Dubstep - Burial - Untrue

There the three genres of music I listen to most


----------



## vanbucknor (Aug 5, 2011)

These are the best albums of all time.
1. The Beatles
2. Metallica
3. Linkin Park
4. black sabbath.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 5, 2011)

John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Can - Tago Mago
King Crimson - In The Court Of The Crimson King
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew
Curtis Mayfield - Curtis
Frank Zappa - Freak Out
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
The Zombies - Odessey and Oracle
Pharoah Sanders - Karma

No particular order, but those are the ones I hold most dearest.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 5, 2011)

vanbucknor said:


> These are the best albums of all time.
> 1. The Beatles
> 2. Metallica
> 3. Linkin Park
> 4. black sabbath.


 Are you referring to group names or eponymous albums?

Because if it's the latter you are (at least) three out of four.


----------



## metaltooths (Aug 6, 2011)

i got a list like most.
one is the sage francis cd with songs 'mermaids are sea sluts' and 'cafe girl'.

blood suger sex magik..


----------



## nelsonheell (Aug 19, 2011)

Few of my all time favorite top music albums are:

1) Midnight
2) Thriller
3) Becoming
4) Dark side of the moon
5) History by MJ


----------



## Steve French (Aug 22, 2011)

or


----------



## Jack Fate (Aug 23, 2011)

Blonde on Blonde, Hiway 61 revisited, The Beatles white album, Derek and the Dominoes, Exile on Main Street, Anything by Hank Williams.


----------



## don2009 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr. Dre THE CHRONIC! IDIOTS !!!!! The best album eva!


----------



## gerryfilanfoph (Sep 17, 2011)

*Some my favourite albums are mentioned below:

- Yellow house - grizzly bear
- Deftones - hole in the earth
- Fleet foxes - their only LP
- Beatles - Revolver
*


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pantera-The great Southern Trendkill
In Flames-The Jester Race
Children of Bodom-Something wild
Killswitch Engage-As daylight dies


----------



## Connellmorgan (Sep 21, 2011)

These are my favourite albums.
- Blonde on Blonde
- Rubber Soul
- Pet Sounds
- London Calling.


----------



## waltonmorgan (Oct 10, 2011)

Best top albums of all time
- The Beatles
- What's Going On
- Highway 61 Revisited
- London Calling.


----------



## seneritasmith (Oct 15, 2011)

All time, my favourite albums are Shout Out Louds - Work, Aberfeldy - Somewhere to Jump From*, Cloud Cult - Light Chasers, Adam Green - Minor Love and First Aid Kit - The Big Black And The Blue.*


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 15, 2011)

A few would be:

Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Pronounced Leh-nerd Skin-nerd
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Brain Salad Surgery
Sly & the Family Stone - Sly & The Family Stone: Anthology Anthology (if best of albums count)
Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive
Cheap Trick - Live at Budokan


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 16, 2011)

Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)


----------



## BA142 (Oct 16, 2011)

Liquid Swords


----------



## smokebros (Oct 16, 2011)

Wax - Scrublife. And it's free.


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 3, 2011)

Genesis-The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
YES-Tales From Topographic Oceans
Rush-2112
Pink Floyd-The Wall
The Who-Who's Next
King Crimson-3 of a Perfect Pair
Led Zeppelin-4
Moody Blues-Days of Future Passed
Cheech and Chong-Los Chochinos


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 3, 2012)

Agreed. Dark side of the moon. Help! Abbey road.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh and I fucking love a hard days night. Favorite beatles album for sure


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 3, 2012)

Garth Brooks - Double Live
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
Wu-Tang - 8 Diagrams


----------



## obijohn (Apr 24, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix.....Electric Ladyland


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 24, 2012)

................................


----------



## BA142 (Apr 27, 2012)

in terms of sheer lyricism...Rip The Jacker takes the cake

Albums that top the charts are about appealing to a large crowd, not musical ability. There are some exceptions...but nowadays nearly 100% of mainstream artists are GARBAGE

[video=youtube;8iUWGhnqBxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iUWGhnqBxM[/video]


----------



## Bryn (Jun 6, 2012)

Theres so many.
The Wall
Nirvana unplugged
Texas flood


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 6, 2012)

Quadrophenia.......The Who


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eazy-E - Eternally E
Notourius B.I.G. - ready to die 
2 pac - all eyes on me
CCR- atleast thier greatest hits
nirvana- never mind
sublime- sublime way better than 40 oz to freedom


----------



## mariannejulians14 (Jun 8, 2012)

- Yellow house - grizzly bear
- Deftones - hole in the earth
- Fleet foxes - their only LP


----------



## obijohn (Jun 8, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland is fucking awesome. Zep one for sure, Radiohead...have a hard time picking a favorite because every album is very good and different than previous ones.

Stevie Rays Texas Flood, White Stripes Icky Thump....Chickenfoot....Steely Dan, probably either the Royal Scam or Pretzel Logic


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 8, 2012)

LJ6 said:


> I second NaS Illmatic came out like 16 years ago and is still hands down the most lyrical album cover to cover


yep rack em rack


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 8, 2012)

LZ1 w/o a doubt.
Eminem Marshal Mathers LP
Guns N Roses Appetite of Destruction 
Metallica And Justice for All
Nirvana Neveremind


----------



## WyoGrow (Jun 8, 2012)

Pantera - Vulgar Display Of Power
Tool - Undertow 
Ozzy - Blizzard Of Ozz
Led Zep - IV
Pearl Jam - Ten


----------



## Shackelford,Rusty (Jun 11, 2012)

Alice in Chains- Dirt
Pink Floyd- The Division Bell (yeah that's right)
Blind Faith
Dr. Dre- The Chronic


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2012)

Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the moon.
Led Zepplin, Stairway to Heaven (deserves a mention)
Gorillaz, Demon Days

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 12, 2012)

Roger Waters Radio Kaos


----------

